# miniDSP to EQ subs



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am looking to get the miniDSP 2x4 box to EQ multiple subs (up to four subs). I want to have independent gain, phase (distance) and EQ bands for each sub. Which plugin do I need to do that? It is my understanding that more than one of them will do it, but which one is best, if any? Thanks.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bump . . .


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

bkeeler10 said:


> I am looking to get the miniDSP 2x4 box to EQ multiple subs (up to four subs). I want to have independent gain, phase (distance) and EQ bands for each sub. Which plugin do I need to do that? It is my understanding that more than one of them will do it, but which one is best, if any? Thanks.


 do you know how to share a thread? I asked the same question or similar and got great inputs from several guys, and I want to share that link to the thread; however, I am still trying to get the ins and outs of HTS...basically they recommended the 2x4 platform with the 4 way plug in.


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I figured it out, see the link to thread below and let me know if it worked.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...prove-audissey-eqxt-results-considerably.html


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you sir for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

bkeeler10 said:


> Thank you sir for pointing me in the right direction!


my pleasure, let me know how it goes when you decide to pull the trigger.


----------

